# algae problems ?



## PhD (Aug 14, 2010)

Can anyone advice me on how to get rid of this algae please.

The Flame Moss on Root is new in tank (7 days)

My water flow was quite bad, I just cleaned the filter so flow much better now!

Rekord 60
Filter: Tetratec EX600
water 50/50 Ro/Tap pH 6.6 Temp: 27.5C

2 x 15w T8 Power-Glo (18000 K) (14:00-22:00)

Power Head: Aquaclear 20 (On same time as Co2)
Co2: PF, M602 5,bps (12:00-20:00)
Glass diffuser
Drop Checker (Lime Green)

Gravel: Med B/W
White Play Sand
Tetra Complete Substrate

RedWood Root
Slate Decoration

Plants:
Twisted vallis
Pogostemon helferi
Cabomba caroliniana
Flame Moss
Java moss 
Anubias Lanceolata
Dwarf Hair Grass 

Fert:Tropica Plant Nutrition + 1ml daily

Fish :
Ramerizi M/F
Cardinal Tetra
Green Tetra
Neon Tetra
Golden Sucker 

















Also have this Black on Anubias Lanceolata plant!


----------



## PhD (Aug 14, 2010)

Any kind of repy will do, 

Even if its to say hi !


----------



## mofiki (May 18, 2010)

I have bin fighting the same algae problem with my anubias if you find a solution let me know


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Good read this


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Is Staghorn. Check CO2 levels and make sure you have good water circulation. Reduce feeding, vacuum the substrate and remove mulm. Overdosing Flourish Excel usually helps.


----------



## PhD (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi I now have no black stuff? On my anubias try FLUVAL clearMax it worked for me
Clinton.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

littlefish said:


> Is Staghorn. Check CO2 levels and make sure you have good water circulation. Reduce feeding, vacuum the substrate and remove mulm. Overdosing Flourish Excel usually helps.



absolutely correct.. CO2 is probably low.... make sure you test after the CO2 has been on and running for awhile if you have a solenoid on the valve.. if you have it.. if its DIY, it may not be supplying enough CO2


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

Have this too. It is annoying!


----------

